# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Framing material takeoff

## slamdunk

Hi guys, 
I'm trying to learn to do material take off for external & internal wall frames. I came accross this site Wall Framing Calculator with Stud Spacing Diagram Metric Can someone explain what are Corners, Ends and Spaces on a floor plan? 
Thanks

----------


## barney118

Internal external wall frame is the same frame. The difference is a corner will have an extra stud at the join to provide fixing for gyprock so depending on where it joins to an external wall you will need one to if there is a room on either side.
You need to add up all different parts of a wall inc windows, top/ bott plates, noggins, secondary studs etc  
What are you trying to achieve?  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------

